# Half way across an ocean bar without a paddle.



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

Let this be a warning to young and all.

After a knocking off work early this arvo with a mate who has only recently picked up his Hobie Rev, we decided to hit the local Minnamurra river. After ½ hr or so of stuffing around in the river I decided to introduce my mate to an 'easy' bar crossing while the swell was down (1-2ft at most) and the tide on the run out pretty quick. Both experienced surfers and long time local I know the spot pretty well.

Getting out was fine. We both took a few over the bow, dodged a few rocks, nearly tipped out but it was all fun and games and good experience for punching it at 3-4ft and taking swell and waves side on in a wedge style bar/spit area for trips later this season.

We bobbed around for an hour or so casting plastics at the island (I was up one stinky pike) before the light started to fade quickly and decided to call it quits and head in. All was looking good (although we now had less water then what we came out in) and I decided to lead the way in order to save my mates mirage drive from any avoidable damage.

Half way in and in probably the worst spot (always the bloody way) I was putting in the strokes in order to race the cross waves in a bid not to tip when I heard (and felt) the unmistakable 'SNAP' or impact plastic. Before my eyes (in an eerie slow motion sequence) my left blade gently descended to the ocean floor in a falling leaf style fashion in about 3m of crispy clear winter H2O.

Now in a slight state of panic realising I have several hundred $$ of unstowed gear on board my paddling rate kicked it a notch in canoe style with my now one bladed paddle, while my left foot felt like it was going to go through the yak as I was drastically trying to turn the now crippled craft with the rudder alone 180 deg toward the horizon.

I managed to turn and face the waves while my mate could do a loop and come along side (dam those mirage drives can move when need be) so I could grab hold and be dragged out past the waves side by side (quite effective really). With both yaks now out the back and clear of breaking waves I whipped the jumper off and abandoned ship. Before my mate knew what was happening I slung myself across the back of his craft and ordered my new captain to do a return loop on for a salvage operation (thinking the dealer will have to see this to believe - and hopefully replace) - which he hesitantly agreed to.

My newly commandeered tippy, partly swamped and much slower then I remember mirage drive driven craft unhurriedly made its way back to the last seen location of my left blade. &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.directions were simple - ' just head 80m back in toward where those waves are breaking on the bar just left of the semi submerged rock outcrop!'

Alas with breaking waves, a big current, diminishing light and a now real fear of us both going into the drink, the exercise was abandoned after only one pass before we turned, took several waves over the bow (cockpit and my head for that matter) and headed out to recover my quickly drifting unmanned stricken vessel.

Luckily for me my mate still had his paddle with him so I could use it while he peddled in. We landed safely on the river ramp right on dark, buggered, wet and cold.

On inspection the blade snapped exactly where it meets the alloy. I had noticed the blade getting softer with time but cant conclude it was the final fault. Needless to say its going back to the dealer tomorrow for a warranty claim (minus left blade) - who have been extremely helpful and accommodating to date on other minor claims.

This comes two weeks after mentioning to Jeff that I was going to purchase another paddle to keep in the hull for future offshore expeditions - for exactly this reason, which is rather uncanny.

The lesson of this storey???...... before you buy that next spin combo, scotty mount or even 3 x sx40's - do yourself (and mates) a favour and get a cheap $60 two piece paddle to keep in the hull for those offshore sessions where everything has the potential to go horribly wrong.

Grimo


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Rimo , very glad you made it in safely lad , well done , yeah thats a sound bit of advice and something i hadnt thought to do , have a spare take apart padle in or on the hull .


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

leftieant said:


> Going out on a limb here, I think I've heard of a few of these Hobie paddles snapping under load. Wondering if an upgrade to a better quality paddle should be considered at purchase?


Umm... DEFINITELY. Anyone that RELIES on a Hobie Paddle will get themselves into trouble eventually. I'm pretty sure I got up to three snapped blades before I sold the Quest on. The Hobie paddles are best used as a backup.


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

I think L3Gacy has gone through EDIT - 3 of them - just read your above post! - II purchased his Quest 2nd hand with a paddle with a blade missing! It didn't look like it had snapped off though, just like the glue's integrity was compromised and the blade slid off. Could this be because he was training for a trip to KI with a Hobie paddle??? :lol: Took it straight away to the local dealer who replaced it under warranty (still had about 6 months left). It seems that these Hobie paddles are only good as a backup - they don't seem to last too many paddle strokes. Heard of others snapping now. It seems that you need to purchase a better quality paddle and like you said, keep the Hobie in the car or hull as a spare. By the way, a quality fibreglass paddle makes a huge difference as I have found out after comparing the 2 - stroke/speed etc are all improved. There is way too much flex in the plastic blade on the Hobie. I'm only new to the game, but could tell straight away.

Good to hear you got out of a stinky situation relatively unscathed. A lesson for us all - never trust a Hobie paddle. And another lesson to us newbies about backup - if in doubt always take someone else out! Hey that rhymes :lol:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Glad you got home mate under challenging conditions...

I would tend to agree that any crossing of any bar should be undertaken with extreme caution. While you knew the area well you had no idea a fault like a paddle blade snapping would put you in danger. I am sure if it had even crossed your mind at any stage on previous trips you would have already had one in your hull. As I was reading your post I was under the impression that the paddle snapped, was it down to undue water pressure or perhaps an earlier stress fault?

While I know a few members have problems with Hobie Paddles, I have none. I own 3 sets ( 2 on the Outfitter / 1 on the Quest ) of 2006 model paddles. The 2007 model advances were made with a more egornomic light handle and more pronounced blades. My paddles have been dug into sand and even thrown at lures snagged on rocks, the heavier gauge helps my fitness... I have no idea which model you have but understand your situation in relying on failed gear.

Nice to have a Hobie thread with out all the bashing, enjoy your warranty status! 8)


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

To be honest I have my Hobie paddle as a back-up to mirage drive but like to carry another paddle as well. I've seen a number of them break and the first time I dug in deep with mine I knew it was not as strong as I would like. I would hate to have my mirage backup break and be stuck even though I had a paddle to save my butt with. 
Cheers
Mike


----------



## swampy (Nov 26, 2007)

Good to see you made it back in ok.

Must have been the day for Minnamurra I was down there around lunch time flicking lures and sp's around the bridges to no avail. Met two other guys packing up who did no good either. And of cause I extolled the virtues of this great site to them as they hadn't heard of AKFF.

Swampy


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Glad you made it back in mate with Byrons help.

It is uncanny that we were talking about this subject 2 weeks ago. I've bought a $16 cheapy to put in the hull, but honestly don't know how it would perform for an extended period.

I'll let you have a go of my new Harmony paddle next time, the Hobie paddle will become a spare ;-)

Cheers

jeffo


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Like others, I've been MEANING to get myself a backup paddle but have never gotten around to it. This is a timely warning/reminder to all of us, especially if we are out alone.


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

My el cheapo is a clark rubber special. I could chop down trees with it just about. It's a 2 piece with big red blades in case the even more unthinkable happens and I break it too...or it gets bitten orf....lol. Can then wave big red paddles in the air at passing rescue choppers. I can't remember how much it cost as it was along time ago that it was purchased for the inflatable yak.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

tryhard said:


> I just spent some money on a luurverly composite split shaft paddle to go with my even more luuuuuuurverly composite yak - and I am now in need of a spare - the el-cheapo spares mentioned - are these one peice or split ? - and where would one obtain one ?.


I got mine from Ebay $20 odd delivered. It is 2 or 4 piece depending on whether you screww the balde on or not. Fits into the hull of the Prowler easily.

I am going to test it out next time i'm offshore to see how it goes

Cheers

jeffo


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

> It's a 2 piece with big red blades in case the even more unthinkable happens and I break it too...or it gets bitten orf....lol. Can then wave big red paddles in the air at passing rescue choppers.


 :lol:  :lol:   :lol:   :lol:   :lol: 
HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

You don't see fiberglass or carbon paddles break very often. Paddles definitely fall into the 'you get what you pay for' category. 
I've put a lot of torque on my carbon paddles and they have never failed me. You can feel the shaft flex when you put the hammer down, but the blades are firm. Go with a quality paddle for everyday use and leave the cheapy for a backup.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Great to hear you got back on terra firma Grimo. A great piece of advice on the paddle. cheers


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey fellas.

thanks for all the well wishes. Just lucky it happened on a small day in reasonably good conditions (never would have attempted to salvage otherwise).

To clear a few things up, yeah it was a hobie paddle - o7' model i think (2nd generation) with the plastic insert in the two piece section (1st gen was alloy) - 3rd gen out now has a carbon look/feel to it (still alloy i think) with no defined hand grips - and possibly smaller blade? - with a rib on only one side.

Blade snapped off the shaft leaving a jagged plastic insert inside the alloy shaft. I was pushing reasonably hard with a steady stroke rate (no more so then ive done 1000 times before) but no reason it should have snapped.

Needless to say like many on here my paddle had seen a bit of work but was always cared for, isnt (or wasnt) a nic or scratch out of either blade and could count on one hand the number of times the blades have touched anything other then my carpet lined boot mat during transport.

Returned to the dealer today who is contacting manufacturer on a warranty claim so will see how that goes- they have been real good to me in past dealings - something know one could ever bash hobie over. They admitted there was a bad batch which went soft (which i thought mine had) which could have resulted in undue stress on the joint section i guess but who knows?

Composite paddle is definitely on the cards (has been for a while) - any one have any recommendations?
Ive got a one piece carbon blade/shaft one sitting in the shed but think it has too much cup in it (mate sponsored to race still water kayaks) - might be worth a try though.

Sounds like its a good lesson for everyone to learn form and hopefully we are all the safer for it in the upcoming pelagic season.

All the best.

Grimo.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

These are some of the more popular US paddle companies. I am not sure which ones are sold in Australia.

Werner
Australian distributor:
PADDLE SPORTS AUSTRALIA
PO BOX 141
PRESTON, VI 3072
http://www.paddlesports.com.au
[email protected]

Carlisle
Owned by Johnson Outdoors, parent company of Ocean Kayak. OK dealers might sell Carlisle paddles

Aquabound
Aus dist:
Mainpeak PTY LTD,
35 Jarrad Street,
Cottlesloe, Western Australia 6011 http://www.paddle.com.au

AT

Bending Branches
Australian distributor:
Australia
Sea to Summit
6-8 Brown Street
East Perth, 6004
Phone:+61-08-9221-6617
http://www.seatosummit.com.au


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Here's something else for you guys to think about - have you ever had a go at paddling your kayak without a paddle. I've practised kneeling down in my quest and paddling it like a paddle board and it moves pretty fast. So if the proverbial ever hits the fan, and then the unthinkable happens when the backup breaks, there's always that option. Mate, I'd even lie down over the front and paddle it like a surfboard if I had to. But point taken, I'm heading out to buy a new paddle and I'm gonna keep the Hobie one as a backup, just in case.

Matt


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

DGax65 said:


> Bending Branches
> Australian distributor:
> Australia
> Sea to Summit
> ...


Doug,

Thanks for the links, I am not sure about previous years but can confirm Hobie has outscourced Bending Branches to build and supply all the '09 models with stock paddles... Guess it would be best to avoid if you are unhappy with build quality.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

All of those companies make quality paddles and most of them also make entry level/bargain/crappy paddles. It would not surprise me if any of them made OEM paddles for kayak companies. I frequently see kayaks sold in package deals with seats and paddles. Paddles and seats that are included in those package deals are rarely ever worth keeping. They just aren't made for durability or performance. Kayak companies include those items as incentives for first time buyers who probably don't know any better, or who will only use the kayak a couple of time a year. When I got my first kayak it came with a POS seat and a paddle that was an even bigger POS. I replaced both after one or two outings. Lesson learned: if you want a good paddle, buy an aftermarket paddle. The seat and paddle are the two biggest factors in determining paddling endurance, performance and comfort. Why would you want to use something that is cheap enough for the company to throw in with the kayak at no additional cost?

Bending branches makes some very nice wooden paddles. 








They also make some decent carbon paddles 








If they are making OEM for Hobie, it is probably from their "recreational" line of paddles. 









Those are better suited for use as backup/emergency paddles; not for use in critical situations and definitely not for everyday use.


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hows this for stupid!!!!!!

Seems the place of purchase is going to replace half the paddle? -- i made comment that the other blade is already too soft and obviously this will stuff my stroke but this is apparantly all they can do -- if they are admitting fault and replacing half - why not do the decent thing and fix the problem for good??? :?

Time to contact the manufacturer and see if this is normal practice.


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

*cough*brake the other half*cough* :evil:


----------

